# Relocated Komplete Kontakt libraries; NKI files now missing from library browser



## TomislavEP (Jul 5, 2019)

Yesterday, I've did some housekeeping on my libraries SSD and I've foolishly renamed the folder where I have installed the content for all my Komplete products, including all the Kontakt libraries from Native Instruments. The original path was G:/Komplete 10 which I've renamed to simply G:/Native Instruments, as I use this system for Kontakt libraries from the 3rd party developers which are also stored on the same drive.

I've then launched Native Access and used "Relocate All" option to point to this renamed location. I've also changed the default content path in the Native Access preferences accordingly. However, when I launch standalone version of Kontakt 5 or 6, whenever I've click on the "Browse" button underneath the header of each Native Instruments Kontakt library, I only have an empty folder named "Instruments" but NKI files themselves are not shown anymore. All my 3rd party products are fine.

Please help me solve this. I've tried to do a batch re-save and database re-scan which didn't help. I just hope I wont have to re-download all the libraries again since I have physical disks only for Komplete 9 and 10; I've purchased a downloadable versions of Komplete 11 and 12 updates.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 5, 2019)

It seems that "Relocate All" option has a bug currently (on Windows at least). Try manually relocating individual libraries instead.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you for a quick answer and advice! I've just tried what you've suggested and it worked. Of course, I'll probably have to fix my REAPER sessions as well, but this is another matter.. But is good to know that I can avoid re-downloading some of my libraries as I've currently have a limited Internet traffic available.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 5, 2019)

For Kontakt Player libraries you should be fine regarding DAW projects, since they are referenced through registry entries, so when you relocate them, that's the location the project is going to look into first.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 5, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> For Kontakt Player libraries you should be fine regarding DAW projects, since they are referenced through registry entries, so when you relocate them, that's the location the project is going to look into first.



Thank you! This is good to know and it will be a big time-saver in my case.


----------

